# Bloat



## dgalfano (Oct 6, 2005)

Started off with 11 Demasoni, now down to 4. 1 died shortly after a water change after I first got them, 2 died I think because they were smaller compared to the other ones and were probably getting bullied. The last 4 I believe have died due to bloat. I also got some yellow labs at the same time and they were all fine up until a week ago when I only noticed 5 (out of 6) coming up to eat. Then last night I noticed one that wasn't interested in eating anymore and had a bulge around it's abdomen.

Note: I have one older yellow lab that's roughly 3.5-4 inches, the rest of the fish are 1.5-2".

I had attempted to try to remove these fish and try to get them healthy, but I have a lot of rocks in my tank which make it impossible to catch them. There are many many caves with the ~50lbs of rocks.

I know when these secondary symptoms occur it's almost too late, but I hate just letting them hide and see them dead the next morning.

I did a water test less than 2 weeks ago and everything was fine as it's usually been. I'm not sure about water hardness, but I have been putting in stress coat to try and help reduce stress. I've also been feeding them a lot less (which is usually 2x a day and what they can eat in about 30 seconds to a minute).

So, aside from tearing up the tank to try and locate one of these sick guys, what can I do? It seems like as soon as one goes, it's fine for a few days and then another one gets bloat.

I'm going to do a 50% water change this morning.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long has the tank been set up?

Were these fish used to cycle the tank?

What are the size ranges on the demasoni? How large were the smaller ones you lost?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine? (2 weeks is a bit long for a water change, IMO.)

How many gph are you pushing through your filtration?

What are the exact water parameters on the tank?

It does sound like you have bloat, but it was likely brought on by some form of stress.

With bloat, you need to treat the main tank, in some form or fashion. You will also need to increase the frequency of your water changes in an effort to remove infected feces.

There are two bloat treatments listed below my signature.

Kim


----------



## dgalfano (Oct 6, 2005)

The tank? I had the tank set up with my big yellow lab only and just a few rocks for awhile, maybe 8 months. Then in February I added more Lace Rock. End of March, early April is when I got the other fish. So no, these fish were not used to cycle the tank.

Right now, the 4 remaining are about 2 inches, maybe a scale or two bigger. The smaller ones I lost at first were about 1.25" if that...

I usually do a water change every 2 weeks with every other change a 50%. I had slacked on the water checking because it never really changed for the last several months. Usually change the filter once a month - although I've been noticing that the filter gets really brown (not sure if it's dirt due to the rocks or just a lot of algae).

I'm not sure what the gph is. I replaced an older filter when I first set this tank up originally a few years ago and I still have that box which is 200gph (my tank is a 45 gallon).

I was wondering if I should treat the bloat for the whole tank but wasn't sure if it would harm the fish that aren't (yet) affected?

I have also noticed some feces laying around - more so than before.

So, I guess I'll do a water change, follow the plan to cure for bloat for the main tank to see if I can catch it if it's affecting the other fish and once that round is up, replace the filter again. That sound about right? The only thing I was confused about is whether or not I should feed them at all during the treatment - 6 days w/o food is a lot - especially since they go crazy wanting food even if I just look at them.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The bioload on the tank was ready for one fish, but not all the other fish you added, so odds are, your tank went through another cycle when you added the 11 demasoni + the other Yellow labs.

How long since you've checked the water parameters?

I don't doubt that you may be dealing with bloat, but I would focus on my water first. Every two weeks is pretty minimal for water changes if there is any chance whatsoever that you're overfeeding or your filters are clogged. Adding that large fish load to a tank that had only been housing one fish would have made it necessary for you to really stay on top of things, and it doesn't sound like you have.

Throwing meds into the mix may upset your bacterial balance even more, if you don't focus on your water before you do it.

Kim


----------



## dgalfano (Oct 6, 2005)

I guess I shouldn't have added so many at one time?

Now that I look at my results booklet, last one was actually 4/26.

PH = 8.0
No2 = 0
Ammonia = 0
No3 = 15ppm

I should probably start doing water change at least weekly. So would you still recommend a water change and then treating for bloat on the main tank?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the _current_ water parameters?

Kim


----------



## dgalfano (Oct 6, 2005)

OK. Just did a water test and things are pretty much the same:

PH - 7.6
NO2 - 0
Ammonia - .12 (between 0 and .25 somewhere)
NO3 - 15

Am about to do a 50% water change and filter replacement. I went to 2 pet stores and none had any bloat remedy. Will stop by tomorrow to the LFS which is a little further, they will have something.


----------



## fumoffu (Apr 23, 2008)

You might want to try to pick up some bacteria in a bottle too! Which ever brand you thing works. Or some ammonia detoxifier or absorber. Not sure what the best would be, but getting that ammonia down is very important!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Prime is the best dechlorinator, and will detoxify ammonia. It seems more expensive when you buy it, but it goes much further than most other dechllorinators, and works better.

The best "bacteria in a bottle" is Biospira.

Kim


----------

